# Best Wrist Protection



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcom, Idk...have never used wrist guards...but have broken both wrists not related to riding. However the best prevention is to learn how to fall. Search the tips section for the threads.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Learn to not catch yourself on your wrists when you fall. Try to grab your jacket. In addition wear wrist guards. I have some Burton guards and are very low profile; can easily slip a mitten over them.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

As others already said, learn to fall without landing on your hands/wrists. Personally, I wear some squishy neoprene knee pads under the pants and just land on the knees if I have to. They're not even noticeable and saved some punishment on ice/boxes many times. You can get cheap ones in the sporting department of most stores (volleyball, maybe?)

But _if_ you do find yourself falling forwards with your arms sticking out, just make fists - makes wrist sprain way less likely, which is pretty common among beginners who don't learn how to fall properly


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Buy elbow pads and when you go to fall, well, fall on your elbows. I know it's hard to not stick your hands out, but once you get used to falling on you elbows, you're good. For the record, I wear neither, but fall on elbows and shoulders when that shitty situation happens.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I never liked separate wrist guards as they dug into the flesh in the bow between thumb and index finger...
But I liked the built-in/removable guards of my old Snowlift gloves. 

As others said, learning to fall w/o outstretched arms n fingers is key. Absorb a fall with your underarms. 
Elbow I wouldn't; sounds sketchy as the impact would go on a small body part. On the underarm the impact is distrubuted to a bigger area.


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

Sometimes when you fall you fall. Not always a case of learning to fall right as you may not have time or the room to do so.

Flexmeters are prob the best - they do single sided & double sided.
Would need suitable gloves to get over the double sided as they are quite chunky.

Another option are Level Fly gloves that come with a biomex hand guard.


Ive had a good whack on my scaphoid & nearly broke it.
I have both & prefer the Fly - while my other half prefers her flexmeters.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

neni said:


> I never liked separate wrist guards as they dug into the flesh in the bow between thumb and index finger...
> But I liked the built-in/removable guards of my old Snowlift gloves.
> 
> As others said, learning to fall w/o outstretched arms n fingers is key. Absorb a fall with your underarms.
> Elbow I wouldn't; sounds sketchy as the impact would go on a small body part. On the underarm the impact is distrubuted to a bigger area.


Ya i agree with the pain between the thumb and index. You just gotta glue something soft in that area on the guard and you will be fine.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Sally Docious said:


> Just wanted to get info on the best way to protect my wrists (aside from abstinence).


Interesting... actually abstinence led to me spraining my wrist a few times as well as hairy palms.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

While I 100% agree that learning to properly fall is the number one thing to do,I have fractured my left scaphoid (wrist) three times. once was snowboard related so i completely understand where you are coming from. I tried a bunch of different types and always only used the left one to protect the fragile bone from whatever as i wasn't worried about falling wrong on my right wrist. the flex meter were by far the best protection. The CVS stuff would be fine i suppose to avoid over extension or something but not so much to protect from impact. The biggest downside of the flex meter is the bulk. I could only get Large Dakine Titans over it which is definitely too big of a glove for me. I have since converted to using either a proper bandage wrap or this random brace thing I have from when I had carpal tunnel. 

If you find yourself wanting to try them out, i have a pair of double sided flex meters in great condition (right one never used, left has maybe 8 days on it and no damage) that I no longer use. I could unload them to you on the cheap to avoid the 80 bucks to try something.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

not sure which are better flexmeters or the level gloves
made my son use something post wrist break. he chose the level since they were less restrictive.
in speaking with the ortho surgeon. neither of them are bullet proof. sometimes impact will just cause breaks even with protection. 
#1 learn to fall, but it doesn't hurt to use something just in case you cant react in time


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

larrytbull said:


> not sure which are better flexmeters or the level gloves
> made my son use something post wrist break. he chose the level since they were less restrictive.
> in speaking with the ortho surgeon. neither of them are bullet proof. sometimes impact will just cause breaks even with protection.
> #1 learn to fall, but it doesn't hurt to use something just in case you cant react in time


oh most definitely. same way a helmet isn't guaranteed to save someone from any and all falls. a lot of it comes down to the kind of break. hyper extension is different from a scaphoid fracture and so on and so on. in my case, I found the flex meters to be excellent "armor" to reduce potential impact. I luckily never any bad/improper falls to test them but definitely whacked some trees and benches with the thing on and it provides a nice shell


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

+1 for the Level biomex wrist guard system that comes in their gloves. That said, I don't particularly like their gloves. I just removed the liner and biomex protection and put them in a different pair of gloves.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I hyperextended my left wrist as a kid, so even landing on it indirectly makes it hurt. I wear a Burton brace on it.

I don't know how the brace would fit with gloves, I'm strictly team mitten. That makes wearing the brace easy.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

DevilWithin said:


> +1 for the Level biomex wrist guard system that comes in their gloves. That said, I don't particularly like their gloves. I just removed the liner and biomex protection and put them in a different pair of gloves.


another vote for Level Gloves with BioMex (I have both their gloves & mittens). In their early days they use to sew the plastic protection system to the fabric, but as Devil mentioned one can now move it to another set. I wish they sold the BioMex insert separately, but I get why they don't. My biggest complaint with them is that the hook & loop fastener on the outer shell can wear very quickly in a season.


----------



## Tavaruapt (Jan 15, 2020)

Just come back from my first Snowboard trip. In 3 days I was going from never had put my feet on snow to go down red slopes. I fell a lot of times and beside the bruises all was good. Unfortunately on my last day the slopes were very icy and on a run going frontside lost control of the board for a moment and it got stuck throwing me backwards. As natural I tried to catch my fall and end up braking my radius bone, thankfully it was a small crack but still will be out with my arm in plaster for 4 to 6 weeks. Can't wait to go back but I will wear wrist guards this time. I feel that sometimes and specially in beginning you can fall down when you are least expecting and because of this it will be difficult to adjust your body and most likely will use your hands to help you fall and may injure yourself. Have no problems with bruises but breaking bones after your 30's is worrying as your bones aren't what they were when you were younger and they tend to heal slower. My point is in the beginning you fall down a lot so better safe than sorry, use the protective equipment while staying comfortable.


----------

